# Besucherzähler einbauen aber wie?



## Allwissend (15. September 2005)

Wie baut man einen besucherzähler in seine homepage ein`?


----------



## Maik (15. September 2005)

Entweder mittels Javascript oder PHP.


----------



## Allwissend (15. September 2005)

Das Problem: Ich kenn den Code nicht bzw. kann keines der beiden sprachen! Kann mir da jemand helfen! Im Internet bei google gibts kostenlose counter von anbietern aber da muss man sich registrieren!


----------



## Maik (15. September 2005)

Allwissend hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Im Internet bei google gibts kostenlose counter von anbietern aber da muss man sich registrieren!


Und wo ist das Problem?


----------



## versuch13 (15. September 2005)

Mal bei den Tutorials nachgesehen?

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials185797.html


----------



## Allwissend (15. September 2005)

Natürlich hab ich nachgeschaut. Aber ich wollte einen der auf meiner Homepage ist und grafisch dargestellt ist!


----------

